# Πρόβλημα με uvesafb

## atmosx

Καλησπέρα,

είμαι καινούριος (σχετικά) στο forum. Θα ήθελα να βάλω Gentoo σε ένα παλιό AMD Amilo K7600 laptop με framebuffer support. Επέλεξα uvesafb γιατί διάβασα ότι είναι η τελευταία "έκδοση". Δεν ξέρω αν είναι και η καλύτερη. Η κάρτα γραφικών που έχει πάνω το laptop είναι η S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]. Έχει build-in driver o kernel. Χρησιμοποιώ τον gentoo sources 2629-gentoo-r5.

Τα logs

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.732556] uvesafb: unrecognized option noblack

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.733367] uvesafb: S3 Garphics Incorporated., VBE 3.0, Rev 0.0, OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS, VBE v3.0

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.734857] uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:976d

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.734903] uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c97fb, set palette = c00c9844

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.736075] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.736643] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.737390] uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3750

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.738067] uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x90000000

Jul 19 04:23:55 amilo [    1.738759] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -5

Το πρόβλημα είναι το "cannot reserve video memory" με αποτέλεσμα να μην φορτώνει το background image. Εδώ είναικαι το grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel ro root=/dev/sda3  splash=verbose,theme:gentoo video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60,noblack CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash

Το splashimage το διαβάζει μια χαρά... από εκεί και κάτω τα options είμαι σχετικά μελετημένα αλλά πάλι τίποτα...

----------

